# Rod fathers in Hampton robbed last night



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Custom rods, repairs and akios, abu's, and avet reels stolen. If you find someone offering you a bargain out the back of a truck beware.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Low life scum!! Thanks for the heads up, I will be on the look out and let others know as well. That sucks for those guys, everyone I dealt with a Rod Father has been great. Hope they catch the thief. I do not know if it is possible but if you get a more detailed description of the stolen items please forward it to me.

John


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I stopped by there this morning. They were still piecing together what all was stolen. Thought I'd put the word out. Happens to the nicest people!


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

Wow and I was just there on friday. I heard they got video so hopefully they get caught.


----------



## Dwight9797 (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear. Nice people @ Rodfather's


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

That sucks! I was gonna stop by today too but didn't have the time. Hope they're insured and they catch those mf's


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Ray sure doesn't need this in his life right now. He's a good Dude.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Start watching the Pawn Shops and Flea Markets . . .


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Hat to hear this! Those are some nice guys. Will keep a look out down here in NC.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Great guys and tackle shop but what dumbass really steals custom rods . I've been in there (old shop)and there isn't much that was not custom other then reels (not many) n tackle. Not like they won't stick out like a sore thumb . Might as well write stolen on them in bright colors before selling them. Plus If you stole the blanks they still gonna need building which leads you back to a few builders in the 757 area.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Were they robbed or burglarized? There is a distinct difference.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

1BadF350 said:


> Were they robbed or burglarized? There is a distinct difference.


Burglarized


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

IPNURWATER said:


> Plus If you stole the blanks they still gonna need building which leads you back to a few builders in the 757 area.


Not necessarily so . . . 

Blanks could easily be sold, one at a time or a couple at a time. A "smart criminal" would wait and let things "cool" off, before trying to sell items. 

Ebay is another likely way for them to sell reels, especially if they were not "locals" or have access to list them from other locations. 

Custom rods are more difficult, but they could still "trickle" out, after a while. 

The "passage of time" causes people to de-prioritize "being on the lookout" for stolen items.

Has any kind of list of what was taken been made available yet ?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

The sooner we know what was taken, the better the chances of catching whoever did it.

There's nothing about it on Rodfather's Facebook page . . .

*https://www.facebook.com/rodfatherva*


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

They have cameras and I'm sure the police have a list of what was stolen. I posted this more as a if you see something suspicious it might be suspicious. As in somebody selling brand new reels or custom built rods in the parking lot at a pier, or one person posting multiple items on Craigslist for dirt cheap. I'm not on va surf casters because I don't have a fb account, but I believe post may have been made there as well, may be more info there.
Captain Ray has treated me very well as a customer and I hate to see bad things happen to good people. They treat everyone like family there.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Wow I went there last year when I was visiting and was going to go back to get a nice rod for the penn 525mag I found in a tag sale sorry to about that I hope they catch those pieces of scum


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Benji;874555I'm not on va surf casters because I don't have a fb account said:


> Use this link and TAP "ESC" rapidly, just as the page comes up . . . It "fools" the Sign-In requirement and then you can READ everything !
> 
> *https://www.facebook.com/rodfatherva*


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

ez2cdave said:


> Not necessarily so . . .
> 
> Blanks could easily be sold, one at a time or a couple at a time. A "smart criminal" would wait and let things "cool" off, before trying to sell items.
> 
> ...


Sherlock Holmes Has Cracked the Case 

All from where he fishes in his living-room.... 

I'm sure every pawn shop in the area knows what a fusion mag is, or can't wait to get in a hot shipment of RainShadow Blanks with Akios reels.

Whoever broke in ( burglarized ) them, is someone who knows them and most likely was a customer at onetime or another IMO. 

P IN YOUR WATER is right. There aren't that many builders between there and the OBX. Them and Wayne Fowlkes are probably the two best known


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

DaBig2na said:


> Sherlock Holmes Has Cracked the Case
> 
> All from where he fishes in his living-room....
> 
> ...



So, "TUNA", how soon are you gonna start listing your "haul" on eBay and Craigslist ???


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"Whoever broke in ( burglarized ) them, is someone who knows them and most likely was a customer at onetime or another IMO. "

I watch a few crime shows on TV from time and my TV experience in caper solving points to either a disgruntled customer or past employee, as far back as popular crime dramas like Mannix and Barnaby Jones..... it all ways points to an inside job....it is all ways someone you know and who knows the Store.

Virtually no crack or heroin dealer I am aware of will trade "product" for anything other than cold hard cash or guns, which rules out the standard type thief. Unlike Dave I really am an expert in crime

Find out who got fired from the Store in the last month, or stomped out of the Store on a transaction gone South and ugly and drop by his house .......case closed.....


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

ez2cdave said:


> So, "TUNA", how soon are you gonna start listing your "haul" on eBay and Craigslist ???


You realize you're accusing someone of criminal activity on a public forum, right?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BubbaHoTep said:


> You realize you're accusing someone of criminal activity on a public forum, right?


I accused him of nothing . . . "Sarcasm" is hard to "read" in forum posts . . .

If he wants to make snide remarks about me ( " Sherlock Holmes Has Cracked the Case - All from where he fishes in his living-room...." ) , turnabout is fair play. 

You KNOW that this is NOT a "one-time" or "first-time" incident for him and I have contacted the Forum about it, several times, in the past and recently.

Do you job as "Site Moderator" and you'll NEVER hear a "negative word" about ANYONE from ME . . .


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

ez2cdave;8746m83 said:


> I accused him of nothing . . . "Sarcasm" is hard to "read" in forum posts . . .
> 
> If he wants to make snide remarks about me ( " Sherlock Holmes Has Cracked the Case - All from where he fishes in his living-room...." ) , turnabout is fair play.
> 
> ...


i think he was referring to the difference in slander and libel. Sarcasm won't be a top defense if you were to get sued for making false accusations.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Why does it always have to break down into crap on Forums ???


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Anyway, I'm tired of this crap . . .


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

ez2cdave said:


> . . . .
> You KNOW that this is NOT a "one-time" or "first-time" incident for him and I have contacted the Forum about it, several times, in the past and recently.
> 
> Do you job as "Site Moderator" and you'll NEVER hear a "negative word" about ANYONE from ME . . .


I'll tell you what. I'm tired of getting those reports about this BS between you and whoever it is who's said something that didn't sit well with you on a particular day at a particular time. I wasn't going to bring up the times you've reported something, but you brought it up, so I will discuss it freely. I get messages from you basically saying, "Do something about this, or there'll be trouble blah blah blah." And the last one I got about this thread says that we have until Monday to deal with it. You don't make the rules around here, Dave, and we don't operate according to your timeline or your threats to cause trouble. Period. We mods enforce the rules the best we can. On a public discussion board, some back and forth banter is normal, as long as it doesn't cross the line. Apparently, flea needs to revise the rules of the board indicating that calling someone a fictional sleuth in jest constitutes a personal attack.

If this is personal between you two, deal with it face-to-face or in PM. High Noon it. Find a virtual playland where dueling is legal. Whatever. I don't care. I'm over this silliness.

The POINT is WE don't OPERATE according TO your SCHEDULE and YOU don't MAKE the RULES on THIS board. WE are TIRED of NEEDLESS manopausal DRAMA . . . ! ! !


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Garboman said:


> "Whoever broke in ( burglarized ) them, is someone who knows them and most likely was a customer at onetime or another IMO. "
> 
> I watch a few crime shows on TV from time and my TV experience in caper solving points to either a disgruntled customer or past employee, as far back as popular crime dramas like Mannix and Barnaby Jones..... it all ways points to an inside job....it is all ways someone you know and who knows the Store.
> 
> ...


+1
And like I said they have cameras... Lots of cameras, but apparently no alarm... At least they didn't a week ago, would be surprised if that hasn't changed.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BubbaHoTep said:


> If this is personal between you two, deal with it face-to-face or in PM. High Noon it. Find a virtual playland where dueling is legal. Whatever. I don't care. I'm over this silliness.


I take that as meaning that the rules are equally-applied to all forum members. With that in mind, I'll treat him as he treats me . . . Fair enough ?

At any rate, back on topic . . . I hope that whoever burglarized Rodfather is caught and brought to justice. I haven't dealt with Rodfather personally, but I hear they are a "class operation", something rare in today's world.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Went in there today and talked to Ray. I ask if his cameras were on and he said the police have the pics and were gonna post them and he also said it was supposed to be on the news. Like the cop said, they wont get any calls till the end or the of the month when the "rent " is due. That's when they'll drop a dime on their friends. Sure hope they catch them. I like ole' Ray he's sure been good to me.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Chris, did he say which news channel?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

No longer there! Don't know if Capt Ray will open another shop or not but for now the shop is gone.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Shame that some piece of s#it probably after dope money causes this to happen . 

Never been there, but sounds like a good place, and I like to support good places.


I hope he gets opened back up...is there an online store? I'll throw him some business meager it may be, but if everyone buys something he may get the bump needed to keep the doors open.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

dialout said:


> I hope he gets opened back up...is there an online store? I'll throw him some business meager it may be, but if everyone buys something he may get the bump needed to keep the doors open.



*http://www.rodfather.co/
*


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Benji said:


> No longer there! Don't know if Capt Ray will open another shop or not but for now the shop is gone.


It also appears that their Facebook page is down . . . This doesn't look good.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Looks like some rainshadow. Blanks 1508 and 1569 showed up on craiglist in the Hampton roads va section..... Just wonder.....if any relations to this


----------

